# Poll: "Its Not How Long You Live but How You Live"



## Prophecy (Apr 2, 2009)

If you had to choose between living 35 years on this earth and going to heaven 

or
Live 75 years on this earth and go to hell; 
which would you choose???




* "It's Not How Long You Live; It's How You Live"*​​


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 2, 2009)

Can't you come up with a more balanced question? Since neither are in evidence, there should be a third option.

C.) the two above options are a myth.


out.


----------



## hom36rown (Apr 2, 2009)

c. .


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 2, 2009)

*awkward.....*


----------



## eduardors77 (Apr 2, 2009)

oh fo sure..
defenetiley c.hahahah


----------



## GrowTech (Apr 2, 2009)

I'll take longevity, because heaven and hell are made up for people naive enough to believe there is any sort of true justice in this world. Murderers, rapists, and thieves dont go to hell any more than the pope.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 3, 2009)

Oh goody, he's back to preach some more.


----------



## guestrollitup (Apr 3, 2009)

Are you serious? Hell, Heaven? 
... 
LOL

I'd die tomorrow if I knew religion would be terminated, ceased, never spoken of again.
Man, that would save so many lives..

To answer your poll? 75.


----------



## dirt clean (Apr 3, 2009)

what is heaven? a bunch of dudes and some jackass named jesus and his mommy? Lol, balance this with like some girls mate somewhere, I am going where they are.


----------



## Prophecy (Apr 10, 2009)

You have to make it. Their is a God; and if no where else He/She/It/They live in our heart and the Truth convicts it in our conscience. The Pope is mature and spiritually reasonable from what I see so far; I don't think by far that he is any of those evil and wicked things that you compare him too. And with that being said Jesus Christ is able to stand alone when and/or if false teachers and prophets pervert the Word / Testimony God facilitated through Him.


----------



## Prophecy (Apr 10, 2009)

Heaven is a place where want and/or need are fulfilled. A place of Virtue: Love, Peace, Truth, Grace, Bliss, etc. It can be achieve in one's heart, mind, spirit and manifest together and seperately; but ultimately in Spirit.


----------



## Prophecy (Apr 10, 2009)

I'd take BOTH; with emphasis on the purpose, that is "how I live". What does it profit a man to gain/master the world/'A'; but lose his soul; absolutely nothing.

When I said BOTH; I meant long life and heaven that is the Ultimate Purpose; but if I had to die young for make the right difference in the world so be it. 

Jesus Christ is real and he purchase souls back form the devil and he saves.

*Jesus Saves.*


----------



## FLoJo (Apr 11, 2009)

please point out any scripture in the bible that says that if you do not believe in jesus that you will go to hell and be poked in the ass by satan.

newsflash, heaven and hell were created by the church, jesus never condemned anyone in his teachings, only preachers do


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 11, 2009)

Please point me to the original UNEDITED Bible plz.... nuff said.


out.


----------



## Picasso345 (Apr 11, 2009)

I consulted my imaginary friend and he said heaven is pretty cool so I vote for a).


----------



## FLoJo (Apr 11, 2009)

still no word? oh that must be cause going to heaven and being condemned to hell through jesus christ, are two concepts that dont exist in the bible..


----------



## OregonMeds (Apr 11, 2009)

Prophecy said:


> Jesus Christ is real and he purchase souls back form the devil and he saves.
> 
> *Jesus Saves.*


That's called spending, not saving. Where does his money come from anyway? Maybe he grows weed.
JESUS SPENDS!


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 11, 2009)

I'm gonna start the federal jesus tax.... so we can save lost americans.


out.


----------



## Cannabolic (Apr 12, 2009)

i would go with how you live. and its more than just a christian thing. i think everyone should live their lives at the best of their ability. and do good in the world. just because you don't believe in god, heven, or hell does not mean that you should live your long life as an asshole.thats fuckin retarted. "oh i choose to be a dick my whole life because i don't believe in heven or hell" i mean c'mon. i try to live my life the best way i know how. if i go to heven cool if i dont, well fuck it. at least they have prostitution down there. but anyway i say that to say this, you dont live your life to the best of your ability because of fear of your damnation, you do it because its the right thing to do.


----------



## FLoJo (Apr 12, 2009)

cmon prophecy where you at? please quote us the scriptures so we can escape the torment of hell


----------



## Prophecy (Apr 13, 2009)

Obviously, this is not about going to hell becuase you don't know Jesus; this is about going to heaven because you do.


----------



## FLoJo (Apr 13, 2009)

Prophecy said:


> Obviously, this is not about going to hell becuase you don't know Jesus; this is about going to heaven because you do.


thats all you were able to come up with? come on now you can do better than that


----------



## Prophecy (Apr 13, 2009)

It is the obedient sacrifice that Jesus Christ exemplified and / or suffered that gives us the guidance and the testimony that if you hold firm to this Promise, this Principle, this Faith that you may suffer in this world (for a season) but if you stand firm you will overcome the hell on earth and the eternal hell. So, Jesus consistently confirms and evolves the Truth, the Virtue ultimately.

I have found that a lot of critics of Jesus Christ were manipulated by heretics in the church; a seeker of the Divine must be constructively critical without compromising good reasoning when seeking out the Reality of Jesus Christ. Remember, it is usually a church leader or member that corrupts the mind a critic and not Jesus himself or the Holy Spirit for that matter. 

Allot of people give up too soon; just because heretic or adversarty arrives as to be expected, remember Jesus was first tempted by Satan at his most vulnerable state (after he came out of the place of solitary 'the desert') when he was weak and hungry. So, the devil or heretics will continue to attack you; he doesn't live just because you come to Christ, as a matter of fact that makes the devil even madder; you must persevere. *"Let God be the Truth and every man be a lie"*


*Walk by faith noy by sight. Your faith will be greater manifested as you continue to refine the Principle / Heart / Truth /Virtue of it. T*


----------



## bicycle racer (Apr 13, 2009)

do you really believe that otherwise good people go to "hell" only because they dont pray to jesus. again as someone else said jesus never spoke about people going to hell for not following his teachings.


----------



## Picasso345 (Apr 13, 2009)

Prophecy said:


> It is the obedient sacrifice that Jesus Christ exemplified and / or suffered that gives us the guidance and the testimony that if you hold firm to this Promise, this Principle, this Faith that you may suffer in this world (for a season) but if you stand firm you will overcome the hell on earth and the eternal hell. So, Jesus consistently confirms and evolves the Truth, the Virtue ultimately.
> 
> I have found that a lot of critics of Jesus Christ were manipulated by heretics in the church; a seeker of the Divine must be constructively critical without compromising good reasoning when seeking out the Reality of Jesus Christ. Remember, it is usually a church leader or member that corrupts the mind a critic and not Jesus himself or the Holy Spirit for that matter.
> 
> ...


That's a disappointing answer. Seems like a fairly straightforward question.


----------



## bicycle racer (Apr 13, 2009)

i have learned religious people never answer questions as they have no answers they just talk away from the subject or redirect the conversation.


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 13, 2009)

Bingo!!!!


out.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 14, 2009)

Hey Prophecy, I thought on your website you said you weren't gonna preach anymore while the anti christ was in office?


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 14, 2009)

Just go bowling and meet some people.

out.


----------



## Prophecy (Apr 17, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> Please point me to the original UNEDITED Bible plz.... nuff said.
> 
> 
> out.


***********************************

I believe that the Hebrew Bible is the first civil interpretation of the Word of Truth / God.


----------



## Prophecy (Apr 17, 2009)

bicycle racer said:


> do you really believe that otherwise good people go to "hell" only because they dont pray to jesus. again as someone else said jesus never spoke about people going to hell for not following his teachings.


*****************************************

First, we ought agree that the essence of this arguement is that Jesus not only spoke "the TRUTH" he walked "the TRUTH". Thus, it is the REALITY that is consistent with "the DIVINE TRUTH" that I want to focus on; now my reality of Jesus Christ reveals to me that He is the greatest manifestation of Good Truth and/or VIRTUE revealed to civilization / mankind on earth. There was and possibly is no greater act of God, the Spirit in man like that that He did with the period in which Jesus the Christ exemplified Him. 

Thus, by no other name, regardless of how many different names He has revealed Himself to man to call / recognize Him by did He realize to the world the truest or highest map to enter HEAVEN. You can pray, the question really when you pray is the measure of TRUTH and/or VIRTUE you are praying from and to.

I often say in the ORDER of JESUS CHRIST" to acknowledge the other consistent faiths and / or religions and belief of GOD's DIVINE ORDER in Spirit or Supernatural and material or natural.


----------



## Prophecy (Apr 17, 2009)

bicycle racer said:


> i have learned religious people never answer questions as they have no answers they just talk away from the subject or redirect the conversation.


 
**************************************

I am not lying to you, nor deceivng you, nor avoiding your question; I tell you the TRUTH. The answer is there, though you might not receive it yet to the capacity or satisfaction of your desire. Don't give up and keep of principle and consistently evolving mind.

"Be quick to listen / understand and slow to anger." *Initially, when I read your request the Scripture of John chapter 3 verses 1 - 21 came to mind,* but I didn't publish it to you, excuse me. 

With that being said I would to encourage you to read the Book of Matthew and the Book of John and the Book of Romans and the Book of Hebrews, in particular. I started my seeking of God in Virtue and deeds and by reading the New International Version (NIV) translation.


----------



## Prophecy (Apr 17, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Hey Prophecy, I thought on your website you said you weren't gonna preach anymore while the anti christ was in office?


 
************************************

You ought to continue to REFINE the NATURE or PRINCIPLE of your INTERPRETATION; What I would like to make clear of that statement is: Though one of the primary antichrist is within that statement what I said (if I recall correctly is) was that I would not be helping those who practice corruption within the government. I am not talking to the antichrist; I am talking to the children of HEAVEN when I do what I do. Though I might be talking about the problems and answers of the government and false politicians and what I say may be relatively good and easy for them to take credit from the righteous that is not who I am talking to or on behalf of.

I am humbled by your sense of greater reason and lesser madness, if I may.


----------



## Prophecy (Apr 17, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> Just go bowling and meet some people.
> 
> out.


***************************************

If it be the Good Lord's will, in due time.


----------



## bicycle racer (Apr 17, 2009)

could you answer my question?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 17, 2009)

Once again, you babble on about nothing. Your truth is not everyone's truth.You just wanna preach.Do you even smoke pot? Oh, and don't tell me what I "ought" to do, as you are in no way a person I would follow or use as an example to live my life. Because you pretend to be righteous, but you're full of hatred for women and homosexuals, probably because you've been turned down by one and are the other.


Prophecy said:


> ************************************
> 
> You ought to continue to REFINE the NATURE or PRINCIPLE of your INTERPRETATION; What I would like to make clear of that statement is: Though one of the primary antichrist is within that statement what I said (if I recall correctly is) was that I would not be helping those who practice corruption within the government. I am not talking to the antichrist; I am talking to the children of HEAVEN when I do what I do. Though I might be talking about the problems and answers of the government and false politicians and what I say may be relatively good and easy for them to take credit from the righteous that is not who I am talking to or on behalf of.
> 
> I am humbled by your sense of greater reason and lesser madness, if I may.


----------



## bicycle racer (Apr 17, 2009)

i have learned in life not to look to much at ones religious beliefs or lack there of but there actions as human beings with regards to how they treat people. anyone who judges individuals based entirely on who they pray or dont pray to i feel sorry for. this goes back to my original question do you believe all people who dont worship jesus go to hell regardless of there actions. this is a simple question and i would like a simple answer.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 17, 2009)

You only have to look at his website, which he used to have a link to on his sig. Yes, he believes they go to hell. He also believes we are liars because we aren't agreeing... It's implied in this excerpt.



April 17
*"Lies are Cowardice and Immature" Revision 11:00 a.m. est 4.17.2009*


*"Lies are Cowardice and Immature"* 
*and * 
*Those Who Practice Lies and Deception Ought to Stop, * 
*Forever.* 
*The Scripture says, No Liar will Enter Heaven (Revelation 21:7-; Please Stop Lying, I Don't Want You to Go to Hell.* 
*I Know that Lie(s) is One Thing, but a Liar is Someone Who Habitually Lie.* 
* Non-the-Less, the More You Lie, the Farther YOU Distance Yourself From Your Original Purpose, Your Original Destiny for Being in Existence.* 
*The Difference Between Believers of God Almighty (Spirit and/or Word of Truth) and unbelievers of God Almighty is Believers Obey and Appreciate the (Divine) Truth as God Reveals it to Their Conscience (Even When it Hurts Sometimes); unbelievers On the Other Hand Disobey and Hate the Truth as God Reveals it to Their Conscience.* 
*This is Why the Scriptures Tells Us that the Meek Shall Inherit the Earth".* 
*So, In Summary, "Don't Hate the Truth; Obey the Truth."* 
 The "Truth" in Uncomfortable Situations or Circumstances Develops True Character; Lies in Uncomfortable Situations or Circumstances Develops Insecurities and (the Sense or Reality of) Failure. 
Thus, Lies, Spiritual or Moral Disobedience and Iniquities are the Reasons for Your Insecurities and Failures: Either Lies You were Born into (Iniquities) or Lies You Created Yourself. 
I Challenge / Charge You to Replace Lies and Iniquity with Perserverance, WISDOM and Truth. ​


bicycle racer said:


> i have learned in life not to look to much at ones religious beliefs or lack there of but there actions as human beings with regards to how they treat people. anyone who judges individuals based entirely on who they pray or dont pray to i feel sorry for. this goes back to my original question do you believe all people who dont worship jesus go to hell regardless of there actions. this is a simple question and i would like a simple answer.


----------



## hom36rown (Apr 17, 2009)

bicycle racer said:


> i have learned in life not to look to much at ones religious beliefs or lack there of but there actions as human beings with regards to how they treat people. anyone who judges individuals based entirely on who they pray or dont pray to i feel sorry for. this goes back to my original question do you believe all people who dont worship jesus go to hell regardless of there actions. this is a simple question and i would like a simple answer.


If Frederick Douglass' narrative, he says the most violent and abusive slaveholders were those who were religious. It didnt matter that they would leave their slaves half starving and whip them for the slightest thing, they were Christians so they were going to heaven regardless, in their own mind.


----------



## bicycle racer (Apr 17, 2009)

oh i know they are some of the sickest most misguided people out there. but im sure they thought because these heathen slaves were not christians its ok to mistreat or kill them as there going to hell anyways. then they repent on there death beds and all is forgiven. its a child like mental state weakminded people exist in to be able to do as they please and justify any behavior that suits there ideals.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 17, 2009)

Hell, man, their bible tells them it's ok to own slaves, to beat women and rape them.


bicycle racer said:


> oh i know they are some of the sickest most misguided people out there. but im sure they thought because these heathen slaves were not christians its ok to mistreat or kill them as there going to hell anyways. then they repent on there death beds and all is forgiven. its a child like mental state weakminded people exist in to be able to do as they please and justify any behavior that suits there ideals.


----------



## bicycle racer (Apr 17, 2009)

the funny thing is that this threads description is 'its not how long you live but how you live' now thats irony oh the humanity. you either laugh or cry.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 17, 2009)

Either way, you're gonna die no matter what.Might as well think for yourself and see what real living is all about.


bicycle racer said:


> the funny thing is that this threads description is 'its not how long you live but how you live' now thats irony oh the humanity. you either laugh or cry.


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 17, 2009)

No one gets out alive...


out.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 17, 2009)

Exactly.Life is one big long shuffle to the grave.


CrackerJax said:


> No one gets out alive...
> 
> 
> out.


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 17, 2009)

I have smoked from the mighty bong and I am still here.... to bong again. Had a friend of my cousins die at 3:00 in the morning sitting on the couch watching South Park and a bong between his legs.... now that is style... 

out.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 17, 2009)

That's a good way to go.


CrackerJax said:


> I have smoked from the mighty bong and I am still here.... to bong again. Had a friend of my cousins die at 3:00 in the morning sitting on the couch watching South Park and a bong between his legs.... now that is style...
> 
> out.


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 17, 2009)

yah, if you have to go...that is the ultimate way. He's woke up not feeling well (precursor to the heart attack)...so he fixed a bong and sat down on the living room couch and turned on South Park. He didn't want to wake his wife. That's how she found him the next morning...bong still in hand... 

out.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 17, 2009)

That' sad for his wife. Surprised like that.


CrackerJax said:


> yah, if you have to go...that is the ultimate way. He's woke up not feeling well (precursor to the heart attack)...so he fixed a bong and sat down on the living room couch and turned on South Park. He didn't want to wake his wife. That's how she found him the next morning...bong still in hand...
> 
> out.


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 17, 2009)

Yes it was...he was 54. He found weed late in life and kept him sober for the last 6 years of his life. "Everything is better with a joint" was his motto.... true dat, even a heart attack.


out.


----------



## Prophecy (Apr 18, 2009)

FLoJo said:


> still no word? oh that must be cause going to heaven and being condemned to hell through jesus christ, are two concepts that dont exist in the bible..


 
**************************************


Some people have set their minds on certain beliefs regardless of a higher or / and more orderly TRUTH. Some people HATE the (good) Truth and thus, even if they were in the presence of Jesus Christ and were offered heaven they would decline because that's who they are either at a particular period of time in their life or by nature.

You must be reasonable and open minded to the HEART of the TRUTH; your heart always consist with the Divine Truth; your conscience also; however, the mind can over-ride the heart and the conscience because of God's free will given unto mankind. TEMPTATION which are the manipulations and false programming of much of the world can lead one to go against the divine judgment from their HEART.

Divine Decision making. Sound Judgement comes only from the TRUTH, the Whole TRUTH, and noting but the TRUTH.


The Book of Revelation is a great source to charge a more countering or fulfilling perspective of your appetitie for (hopefully) understanding of heaven, hell, judgment, and Jesus Christ.


----------



## Picasso345 (Apr 18, 2009)

Prophecy said:


> **************************************
> 
> 
> Some people have set their minds on certain beliefs regardless of a higher or / and more orderly TRUTH. Some people HATE the (good) Truth and thus, even if they were in the presence of Jesus Christ and were offered heaven they would decline because that's who they are either at a particular period of time in their life or by nature.
> ...


More gibberish to avoid answering the question. I don't expect that you can see how silly you look, but your delusions and inability to look at this rationally or at least objectively is very sad...


----------



## Prophecy (Apr 18, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Hell, man, their bible tells them it's ok to own slaves, to beat women and rape them.


*************************************

Hell's Bible says these things?; is that what you just wrote?

Rape is never endirse in the Old Testiment or the New Testiment; beating were permissible in the Old Testament and the New Testament it is a matter of higher Truth and conscience; though; outside of Justice, it is never permissible either. I prefer to call it DISCIPLINE, because it is suppose to be made with sound and reasonable judgment and from a pure heart of LOVE in a realization that it is the only way to awaken the conscious of a person who is responding not to the reasonable alternative otherwise. In a honest and loving effort to correct harmful conduct otherwise; not in an act of self hate taken out on others cause you can (possibly) get away wit it.


Heck, analogically, your conduct toward me is a type of (false or unjustified) BEATING; think about it.


----------



## Prophecy (Apr 18, 2009)

Picasso345 said:


> More gibberish to avoid answering the question. I don't expect that you can see how silly you look, but your delusions and inability to look at this rationally or at least objectively is very sad...


 
**********************************

I think you are projecting your reality and truamas on me; no offense, but are you and McFried close?


----------



## Prophecy (Apr 18, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Once again, you babble on about nothing. Your truth is not everyone's truth.You just wanna preach.Do you even smoke pot? Oh, and don't tell me what I "ought" to do, as you are in no way a person I would follow or use as an example to live my life. Because you pretend to be righteous, but you're full of hatred for women and homosexuals, probably because you've been turned down by one and are the other.[/quote]
> 
> 
> ********************************************
> ...


----------



## Prophecy (Apr 18, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> That' sad for his wife. Surprised like that.


***********************************

Not the way I choose to go out; even if I could.


----------



## Prophecy (Apr 18, 2009)

Picasso345 said:


> More gibberish to avoid answering the question. I don't expect that you can see how silly you look, but your delusions and inability to look at this rationally or at least objectively is very sad...


 
***********************************


*"The Book of Revelation";* the last book of the Christian Bible


----------



## Picasso345 (Apr 18, 2009)

Prophecy said:


> ***********************************
> 
> 
> *"The Book of Revelation";* the last book of the Christian Bible


I don't even know what this means. What a waste of time. I'm out.


----------



## Prophecy (Apr 18, 2009)

bicycle racer said:


> oh i know they are some of the sickest most misguided people out there. but im sure they thought because these heathen slaves were not christians its ok to mistreat or kill them as there going to hell anyways. then they repent on there death beds and all is forgiven. its a child like mental state weakminded people exist in to be able to do as they please and justify any behavior that suits there ideals.


 
*************************************

It is a very delicate thing to be able to JUDGE; only a few have such a capacity; according to their deeds. To be a heathen or pagan in itself is not a justification to mistreat or murder a person or a slave. This is a matter of nature and/or nurture. Some people are no more then deterants and detrements to civil society. Some people will not stop or feel happy except to give hell to righteous and good hearted people, regardless of religions.

Even, if one credible person makes such a statement, such as Frederrick Douglass; some people still lie and misinterprete others with unrepent self righteous justification; let us not forget, JESUS CHRIST a righteous man suffered every sin without committing one (back); so He was and is one of these people / slaves you speak of; so if you can argue a case for these people then you trully agree with the "OBEDIENT SACRIFICE" of JESUS CHRIST. I think you need to reflect for the sake of updating your view and/or perspective of your reality, your reasoning.


Your heart seems to believe, but your mind has yet to realize it. Think about it.


----------



## bicycle racer (Apr 18, 2009)

religious people are frightening anyone who cant think on there own are the ones who are really lost. religion is the most tragic thing to happen to mankind so many innocent lives destroyed through religious persecution. religion is a crutch for the weak and tool for people seeking control and power over others. its sad so many are so weak as to blindly follow such outdated madness.


----------



## bicycle racer (Apr 18, 2009)

Thats funny lol. You say i should think about these things by the way you speak it is clear i have thought about human existence much more than you from an unbiased standpoint give it a try sometime. Then maybe you will really understand the term 'the truth shall set you free' currently your living a lie and missing out on the big picture.


----------



## FLoJo (Apr 18, 2009)

LOL Prophecy, where do we begin..

first of all, you get on here preaching about the evil and wickedness in the world, and how you would rather die young and go to heaven, then to die old, and go to hell..

yet you cannot provide any references which back up these beliefs that you preach and expect others to accept as well? you continue to dance around the questions with your lethargic rhetoric pretending to have some kind of deeper meaning in your philosophy. 

this is EXACTLY what preacher do.. they use the methaphysical aspects to try to counteract the LACK of physical evidence in the world, and scriptural evidence in the bible, which their beliefs are BUILT ON.

let me guess you are one of those devout followers which doesnt even READ the actual bible and you just listen to your divine preacher babble on about this and that, giving you his interpretations of the bible as a sort of law among men.. 

when people ask you questions you refer them back to the bible, and various books.. you have basically told people to read the entire new testament in order to get what you are saying.. yet have YOU even read it yourself?

you speak of divine truth, and the divinity of scripture, and how our minds override our hearts and block us from the truth, but have you even used your mind to try to understand what your heart blindly believes? logic and understanding of the entire bible will give you an entirely different perspective than any preacher on the mount will give you. the churches around the world have manipulated scripture, and altered the text for THOUSANDS of years in order to use it for their own power. do you think the Vatican or all the hundreds of beautiful churches around the world were built by volunteers? i think NOT

so if the current day bible is the word of god, the end all be all of law on earth, then tell me this.. if you read Romans 13, i believe it is, the bible talks about how man should be utterly subservient to governments, because there is no government that exists that has not been given authorization by god.. does this mean people in china, korea, cuba, iraq, russia and other places, where the government kills the citizens, should they be subservient to their governments? or did god forget that evil men claim power, and that various dictatorships will rise around the world?

what about the books of the bible that the catholic church basically voted out of the bible?? such as the book of enoch which clearly demonstrates that there was a creation previous to that of adam and eve? did god not want us to think we were unimportant and have the pope edit them out? 

you base these beliefs around circular logic, and try to sway other people in your direction, yet you cannot give anyone a solid foundation to go off of, other than metaphysical, and philisophical bullshit. how can you justify wholeheartedly believing in a book, that has been cut short, translated incorrectly, and manipluated countless times over thousands and thousands of years, and say that it is the complete and utter truth of all truths?

and come at me with logic, and conversation, not preaching and jumping around the questions that you have been doing since the start.. doing so will prove that you cannot back up anything you say, or think of religion in anything but a close minded, sheepish way. you seem articulate and intelligent, now prove it


----------



## bicycle racer (Apr 18, 2009)

Its real simple good people are good because of there actions and treatment of others not who they pray or dont pray to. If your unable to grasp this very simple concept then your lost as a decent human being. I feel sorry for you and others stuck in such hateful ways of life and thinking maybe some day you will realize the errors of your judgemental ways.


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 18, 2009)

If one truly EXAMINES religion....one cannot follow it.

out.


----------



## FLoJo (Apr 18, 2009)

Prophecy said:


> **************************************
> 
> 
> Some people have set their minds on certain beliefs regardless of a higher or / and more orderly TRUTH. Some people HATE the (good) Truth and thus, even if they were in the presence of Jesus Christ and were offered heaven they would decline because that's who they are either at a particular period of time in their life or by nature.
> ...



oh ya, and i like how on my third attempt to get you to show me where the bible describes heaven and hell, and the ways to get there you give me this crap.

if when i die, i go to the pearly gates, and jesus is there saying man, why didnt you believe in me? ill tell him, well jesus, you put a lot of bad motherfuckers in charge who mislead people, stole their money, fought wars and tortured people in your name, who built false temples, and false idols (mary, the cross, etc.) and who changed around your scripture, raped little boys and girls, and overall didnt give me a very good reason to follow you.. and id say, im sorry, can you blame me?

so tell me is that not the TRUTH? are these manipulations of mankind and the earth to sway me away from jesus?? how am i, in good conscience supposed to follow a religion that has that kind of background? better yet how can you follow such doctrine? am i just supposed to say, oh those were the bad seeds in the bunch, the rest are just fine? why would i choose to follow that when there are religions like hindus, taoists, shaolin, and others that never do these sort of things in the name of religion? which one looks like a more righteous path? 

have YOU opened your heart and your mind for that kind of divine TRUTH?? 

is your heart open and engaged to see that a creator may work in a more indirect way? sure jesus may have been the son of god, and tried to come here and spread the message of love and forgiveness, but does that mean that we must follow what MAN says in order to achieve what jesus NEVER promised us??

where, did, jesus, say, heaven, was, only, through, him? where?? WHERE??


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 18, 2009)

Religion allows you to keep your mind...closed.


out.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 18, 2009)

THE bible. Is english your first language?Here, I've quoted one of my posts from another thread, and it will give you some of the scriptures in the bible which encourage these things. There are more as well, but this is just a sampling.I have also seen you say women are evil on your retarded web page.


Stoney McFried said:


> Just to take the opposite side...here are some of the "wonderful and pure beliefs" from the Bible.
> Slavery:
> 
> 
> ...


As far as me "beating" you, oh, you poor,martyred savior, you.Only trying to get others to close their minds off as efficiently as you have,and you get such bad treatment.Aw. Cry me a river.


Prophecy said:


> *************************************
> 
> Hell's Bible says these things?; is that what you just wrote?
> 
> ...


I haven't misinterpreted anything.I just know BULLSHIT when I see it.You come here because you think we are sinning, that you are better and wiser than us and we are so fucked up on drugs we'll think you wise.We don't.


Prophecy said:


> Stoney McFried said:
> 
> 
> > Once again, you babble on about nothing. Your truth is not everyone's truth.You just wanna preach.Do you even smoke pot? Oh, and don't tell me what I "ought" to do, as you are in no way a person I would follow or use as an example to live my life. Because you pretend to be righteous, but you're full of hatred for women and homosexuals, probably because you've been turned down by one and are the other.[/quote]
> ...


----------



## FLoJo (Apr 18, 2009)

bravo stoney!


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 18, 2009)

Thanks.Why he can't just settle down and try to interact like a normal human being is beyond me.


FLoJo said:


> bravo stoney!


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 18, 2009)

Because only a third of the population is normal? 

out.  ( <---- not normal)


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 18, 2009)

When will religion finally die?Do you think in our lifetime?


CrackerJax said:


> Because only a third of the population is normal?
> 
> out.  ( <---- not normal)


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 18, 2009)

Oh yes....  Actually just past your lifetime...


out.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 18, 2009)

Cuz we're special and all, and significant events are gonna happen in our lifetimes.


CrackerJax said:


> Oh yes....  Actually just past your lifetime...
> 
> 
> out.


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 18, 2009)

No, because as soon as you perish, the religion will simply FALL AWAY. Peace at last...peace at last. 

out.


----------



## FLoJo (Apr 18, 2009)

theres too many idiots out there for it to die.. they say one is born every minute or something to that effect


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 18, 2009)

I guess you're right, there.I'm kinda hoping death is like on of those really good sleeps you get sometimes.


CrackerJax said:


> No, because as soon as you perish, the religion will simply FALL AWAY. Peace at last...peace at last.
> 
> out.


It's true.And I never understood how so many women could be behind a religion that tells them they are inferior and wicked, and basically only good for breeding.But I think I know why that is.Because most of the old religions were matriarchal, and they wanted to get folks away from that kind of thinking, strip the power from the woman.


FLoJo said:


> theres too many idiots out there for it to die.. they say one is born every minute or something to that effect


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 18, 2009)

Oh, you'll sleep dear....no worries there 

out.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 18, 2009)

Good, I'd hate to "sleppe".Fucking fumble fingers I am.


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 18, 2009)

As long as you don't sleppe on a steppe.



out.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 18, 2009)

Or schlep.


CrackerJax said:


> As long as you don't sleppe on a steppe.
> 
> 
> 
> out.


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 18, 2009)

I thought of that, but went with the double letter joke instead. 


out.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 18, 2009)

It worked very well.Kudos.


CrackerJax said:


> I thought of that, but went with the double letter joke instead.
> 
> 
> out.


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 18, 2009)

Speaking of living well (what a segway), I walk into the kitchen before dinner and stop in mid stride on my way of doing something manly and very very important...and i politely ask my wife..."did you fart? It smells in here." She doesn't even turn her head from the stove and says, "that's dinner". 

Darn Broccoli....



out.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 18, 2009)

Broccoli certainly makes me fart! Speaking of farting, did you ever notice when you first start dating, you don't dare fart in front of each other...oh, the bellyaches.


CrackerJax said:


> Speaking of living well (what a segway), I walk into the kitchen before dinner and stop in mid stride on my way of doing something manly and very very important...and i politely ask my wife..."did you fart? It smells in here." She doesn't even turn her head from the stove and says, "that's dinner".
> 
> Darn Broccoli....
> 
> ...


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 18, 2009)

Yah, my mom told me that when she went out dating my dad, he would tell her he was going to check the tires.  He told her after they were married...she was relieved...she thought the wheels were gonna come off or something, he checked them so often 


out.


----------



## bicycle racer (Apr 18, 2009)

i love brocolli good with a bit of lemon and butter.


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 18, 2009)

I go Caribbean with olive oil and garlic and pepper. It doesn't help with the gas, but luckily mine smell like roses. Always.....at least that's my story and I stick to it wholeheartedly. "What?...I don't smell anything". 


out.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 18, 2009)

Muahahaha!


CrackerJax said:


> Yah, my mom told me that when she went out dating my dad, he would tell her he was going to check the tires.  He told her after they were married...she was relieved...she thought the wheels were gonna come off or something, he checked them so often
> 
> 
> out.


----------



## bicycle racer (Apr 18, 2009)

that sounds good olive oil garlic and pepper i will try. no joke im boiling some broccoli as we speak the talk of it made me hungry. keeping it simple with the lemon and butter i will try your method when i have the proper ingredients.


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 18, 2009)

It's better for your cholesterol too... I hardly ever use butter anymore. I'll even put olive oil garlic & pepper on my baked potato....delicious and much lighter tasting.

out.


----------



## bicycle racer (Apr 18, 2009)

yes olive oil is a better fat source and generally healthier. butter can be fine depending on how the animal that produced it was fed and raised grass raised cattle produce butter high in c.l.a. and other healthful compounds red meat and its products get a bad wrap from bad business practices producing as much as quickly as possible for profit.


----------



## FLoJo (Apr 18, 2009)

but god damn butter tastes so good LOL damn i sound like a starving wildebeest


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 19, 2009)

Believe me, i was raised on butter butter butter. It wasn't until I met my wife and her family that I was introduced to Mediterranean style cooking. I'm sitting at their table for the first time and hunting down the butter.... no butter....anywhere. "Did you forget the butter"? "uhhh, no".  Try this sonny...it was a mixture of spices and olive oil... pure heaven. I never looked back after that. I put it on everything now, toast included. 

So I'm at the same table and I am meeting "most" of her family for the first time, eating strange foods with strange toppings, trying to cope and remember everyone's names when I look up across at my soon to be nephew and he is sitting there with his thumb on his forehead. I glance around and sure enough everyone start to put their thumbs on their foreheads!! I'm like WTH??? They all start to laughing and giggling. This is how I was introduced to the family farting ritual. 
The first sense of smell from a passing fart you immediately put your thumb on your forehead. The last one to do this is accused of being the farter.  It's wonderful in its simplicity and by taking the stigma of farting at a gathering away. It also keeps you ALERT and not engrossed in your own food. Sort of works on many levels and I found it to be quite funny. So, I in my ever logical mind tell them that I didn't fart. They just laughed harder. OH SURE, they responded....I then realized this was an evil genius device to break the tension of an akward moment. I fell in love with that family and that incident kind of started it all. All started on a fart and their reaction to it. I hardly get caught anymore, as you learn to maintain eye contact with EVERYONE at the table. This makes for GREAT social gatherings....and when you glance around and catch that first thumb, you QUIETLY do the same and start looking for the last STOOGE....


out.


----------



## Bucket head (Apr 19, 2009)

mmmmmmm


----------



## Prophecy (Apr 19, 2009)

bicycle racer said:


> religious people are frightening anyone who cant think on there own are the ones who are really lost. religion is the most tragic thing to happen to mankind so many innocent lives destroyed through religious persecution. religion is a crutch for the weak and tool for people seeking control and power over others. its sad so many are so weak as to blindly follow such outdated madness.


******************************************
Has my writings emphasized religion or faith and conscience? PERSECUTION, what does that mean and how does it compare to the way some people conduct themselves with my on this sight, (to say the least)? I do my best to be as specific as possible, however, there seems to be a lot of generalization with my writings.

To generalize in route to an Objective can be very confusing and misleading, what do you think?

I mean, what is stoney mcfried really problemed by?


----------



## Psychopassive (Apr 19, 2009)

Do I go back to the first page and start reading, or do I spend the rest of my life wondering how this thread turned into a discussion about butter? I think I'll need to have a think joint about this one.


----------



## SikSol (Apr 19, 2009)

Ah fuck sakes I dont wanna get started in this thread.... I feel that anyone that preaches from the bible should be hit in the head with it. Its a book of story's thats all it is.. yes it may have good Moral guidelines to live by but, as humans we are hardwired with these guidelines by nature. Athiest's have no problem bieng moral upstanding citizens, besided the bible was chopped together by the catholic church, they chose what writings to put it in it and what to leave out,but in the end its still just a book of storys... could shoot down so many things in that book it aint funny, noah and the ark? cmon really now you think that story is possible world wide flood yet no evidence of it ever happening in that time period. Able to get a male and female of every species on that boat, then repopulate the world with inbreeding ahhh dont think so... and I could go on about so many other things. If you want to believe there is a God of some sort or higher power thats fine in my opinion.. but dont base it after a book of storys and tell ppl that if they dont follow it they are going to a make believe place to burn in a pit of fire. If you was really a good moral person and respected fellow humans you would respect what they believe or dont believe in and let them be I hate having religious ppl including my family try to pressure me into believing something... I dont try and tell them to not believe in what they do.... Imma let this one go before i carry on much more lol.


----------



## FLoJo (Apr 19, 2009)

prophecy you are a bullet dodger and acting like a fucking coward, either pony up and address us or shut the fuck up while we hijack your thread about your bullshit ramblings.. your petty attempts to dance around questions, in order to look intelligent are mediocre at best.

so, back to Mediterranean food... doesnt get much better than that.. healthy and delicious damn man nothing better than greek salad and flaming cheese mmm mmm


----------



## SikSol (Apr 19, 2009)

Hrmm I unno, pretty partial to Asian food here. Just thinking bout it makes me want to hit up the local mongolian stir-fry


----------



## FLoJo (Apr 19, 2009)

i have to agree, asian is my fav, Mediterranean my second, then itallian, then southern cookin, then everything else, then american crap


----------



## bicycle racer (Apr 19, 2009)

good post siksol i agree anyways for me mexican food all the way.


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 19, 2009)

Mexican food makes you live in the fast lane. El Banyo !! El Banyo!! Donde este el Banyo??!! 



out.


----------



## bicycle racer (Apr 19, 2009)

prophecy we cant have a discussion if your going to continually avoid questions or redirect the conversation be more direct. your not selling your beliefs very well in how you respond or dont respond to what your asked. if you are so sure of yourself and what you believe that request should be simple enough. i still want a direct answer to my question a few posts ago. are all us non-believers good people or not going to hell only because of lack of worship to jesus regardless of being a good moral person very simple question. i just want to here you say it. also the animosity you receive from people is partly because of what your answer is going to be.


----------



## bicycle racer (Apr 19, 2009)

yes but its just so good mmm fajitas. then again after an 80 mile ride im pretty thrilled with anything i eat like a pig at the feed trough.


----------



## FLoJo (Apr 19, 2009)

man i ate fajitas last night they were sooo good.. lil cilantro, garlic, lime, tequilla, pepper, salt, worcestershire sauce, tad bit of chilli powder, flame seared with some grilled onions and jalapenos, and you are good to go!

but the only real mexican food i like is tacos n enchiladas.. but they sure do make you live in the fast lane, the fast lane of your colon jeebus


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 19, 2009)

Every religion CLAIMS to be the correct one! This makes for a mighty conundrum. Only one winner, so which one is it? How can you know? Muslims are CONVINCED they are right. Christians are CONVINCED they are right. Hindus are CONVINCED they are right....and so on and so on down the line. 

Then within EACH religion there are different sects each of which are CONVINCED they are right. How can this be? All are convinced, but only ONE is correct according to THEIR OWN DOGMA. 

How to explain this??? Will the real religion, please stand up!


out.


----------



## FLoJo (Apr 19, 2009)

ill start my own religion.. 

people, i am the only way to heaven, believe in me or perish and burn in hell forever!!

donations through paypal now accepted


----------



## SikSol (Apr 20, 2009)

ROFL!! +rep, can i be your satan equal? so I can take the non believers...

EDIT: aww no more +rep for you it won't let me lol...


----------



## FLoJo (Apr 20, 2009)

hell ya u can be satan.. ill even throw down some women and homosexuals to keep prophecy company LOL


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 20, 2009)

Cuz you're full of crap.


Prophecy said:


> ******************************************
> 
> 
> I mean, what is stoney mcfried really problemed by?


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Apr 20, 2009)

I choose (b).

Hell is the eternal separation from god. Based on what I've seen here on Earth, his followers do not fill me with a keen desire to meet him personally.

Do you have any idea how many millions of people throughout history have been killed in the name of god?


> I'd rather laugh with the sinners than cry with the saints. - Billy Joel


----------



## FLoJo (Apr 20, 2009)

Johnnyorganic said:


> Do you have any idea how many millions of people throughout history have been killed in the name of god?


more than any other name, or any other cause


----------



## Bucket head (Apr 22, 2009)

FLoJo said:


> more than any other name, or any other cause



Sad but very true...


----------

